# Need some advice from the ladies



## jonnybravo (Sep 7, 2009)

I know if you need or want answers about woman your best choice is to ask woman them self. So here goes it seems my girl and i are having a falling out i have tried talking to her but it seems like all i get are answers to shut me up or she cries and says i bet you think im a bad girlfriend. Ok heres the story we've been together for 4 months we used to text all the time like 4000 text a month and now thats almost stopped like a 100 a month and she only answers when shes not around friends. She now puts off coming to visit me or makes excuses to leave early. I have asked her if she wants to be with me and she said yes, But i feel like im an option now when i was a priority. Im worried she is cheating and it seems it might be with a co-worker as she doesn't text from her work any more. She goes out to bars after work in the morning and if i text her she will just say shes out to breakfast with friends (which is drinking) and wont text any thing else till she has left the bar she said its rude to text when shes with her friends. I know she has a couple of social profiles (myspace and facebook) but she has told me she wont take pics with me cause she is chunky which doesn't bug me but her profiles do say she is in a relationship with me. any advice would greatly help thanks ladies.


----------



## mae (Aug 17, 2009)

Honestly, you've only been together 4 months and it sounds like she's just not that into you (like the movie). It's very highly likely that she's cheated on you or done something she wouldn't want you to know about or she wouldn't have stopped communicating with you (unless there's something you've done that WE don't know about, lol). My only advice is to try and sit down and talk it out with her. Make it SAFE for her to communicate (i.e. don't get mad at her if she confesses something and be rational and calm). If she confesses something or at least opens up to you and gives you something to work with, go for it. If the conversation goes no where I'd say it's time to move on.


----------



## KeepLoveAlive (Sep 7, 2009)

While I actually agree that it is rude to constantly text people when you are with other people it does sounds like she is pushing you away a bit.

Maybe you should back off and see what she does. Go out with some of your friends. Let her miss you a bit. If she doesn't miss you, then I guess you got your answer and it's time to text someone else.

Nina


----------



## variety (Sep 6, 2009)

Do everything in moderation. 1000s txt in a month is alot. It may be unreasonable to maintain this level of communication.
This may be a time to reflect how you are doing in your life. Has this relationship affected your career, relationship with other important people in your life and health ?
If you are not meant to be, then so be it.
All above should flow nicely. 
May be your girl friend is needing space to have a more balanced life herself.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

"all i get are answers to shut me up or she cries and says i bet you think im a bad girlfriend."

she's projecting onto you how she feels about herself.

and yes she wants to 'shut me up' again because of guilt.

she doesn't want to hear the reality of the pain she's causing.

you asked for advice:

it's time to move on.


----------



## optimistvik (Aug 4, 2009)

I too feel might be your girl friend needs more space. 1000s text is really too much stop communicating with her for some time and see if she comes back to you. if not you move on.


----------

